# Stolen SAGE Commercial Gear trying to be sold in Salida



## SageOutdoorAdventures (Apr 20, 2010)

Sage Outdoor Adventures had gear stolen over the winter sometime from our location in Vail. the gear is: 

barely used, pretty much new Extrasport PFD's, and older PFD's
IR Splash Jackets

We recieved a tip from customers eating in the cafe at our raft base in Granite that someone was trying to sell Sage labeled gear in Salida yesterday. Please don't buy our gear, it's not for sale, it STOLEN!! 

If you have any information please contact us and the Salida Police, the sheriff is aware of the issue. Whitewater equipment is not cheap, we would love to have it back. Beer and cash reward! 

[email protected]
970-476-3700

Thanks!!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Weird, like the snowmobiles that were stolen from the same location, and the raft stolen from that same location a few years ago? time to lock your stuff! 
P.S. granite looks good.


----------



## SageOutdoorAdventures (Apr 20, 2010)

don't recall any rafts or snowmobiles being stolen, ever, don't know what your talking about, all our stuff is always locked, someone who had access stole this raft gear. 

P.S. Thanks, Granite is going well.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

it was pre-sage, same location. raft was recovered, snowmobiles were not


----------



## SageOutdoorAdventures (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I see. That's lame, sorry to hear that.


----------

